# Hunting with a suppressor in ND???



## Dakota6gun (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been thinking of getting a rifle in .300 Whisper and having the barrel modified to accept a suppressor. Originally was thinking just for shooting paper such, but when checking with a Class III dealer about the process of acquiring a suppressor, he asked if I planned to hunt with it.

Hadn't thought about that but replied that I'd certainly consider it. He informed me that in ND you can't hunt deer with a suppressed rifle, but that you can hunt pretty much everything else. That sent me on a quest for information.

There is nothing in the deer hunting proclamation, or in ND Century Code (that I can find anyway) that prohibits deer hunting with a suppressed rifle. Machine guns are probitited :sniper: , but there is nothing in writing I can find prohibitng a suppressor.

Anyone have any information on this that would be helpful?

Thanks.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

very good topic. i would love to know this too.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I just got a suppressor for my .22 and .223. Get ready to wait. It will take between 10-16 weeks especially with Komrade Obama in charge.

The only reason you would EVER need one for deer is if you were trying to reduce the herd for population control in a residential area. Otherwise, you will usually only shoot once, and you damn sure don't want to carry it all over hell's half acre.

I think it would be OK for yotes...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have also heard that in ND you can not use one. I would like to because I only wear one ear plug when I am hunting deer. A reduction of 26db is almost like wearing earplugs. Heck my rifle is 14+lbs any way so one more pound would not bother me.

I know if my Grandpa would have been encuraged to use a sound suppressor he would not have two hearing aids. I am suprised that for hearing sake they are not encouraged to be used.

CNN was originally created as the "Chuck Norris Network" to update Americans with on-the-spot *** kicking in real-time.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

well I do not know for sure, but in My home state of PA, it IS legal to hunt with one, as game laws, when thay were written, just didn't factor them in.
And since it doesn't really modify the ability of the gun, no big deal,
as for hunting with them, they will also add to the over all length of the gun!
I sold class 3, and 2 weapons for 10 years,. as for ther waiting period, all depends on the how fast they are at doing there job, seen some come back in 1 week, and some over a YEAR!!
Now , in order for a supressor to make a gun, QUIET!( you will never get to movie sound levels!) you must shoot SUB sonic ammo, and thus, that means range is going to be a big deal, as they will loose energy very fast, and drop like a rock.
But they will make shooting without ear protection, on mild loads!! comfortable!
but to be honest, the best thing about supressed guns, would be 22 cal. pistols, and rifles, or maybe .44 mag bolt actions, they are great for teaching kids, as they do not need hearing protection, thus making evry easy to teach, and a ton of fun!!
one great company for them, is, a place called,
JOHN"S GUNS, in Texas, sold a bunch of his, all very happy customers, one guy I recommend to anyone!! looking for a supressed gun!


----------

